# Any suggestions for a fountain pen kit Part 2



## WildThings (May 15, 2012)

LOL I'm looking for suggestions for a thin style fountain pen. I haven't done but a couple of FPs and so am not familiar with them. Thanks in advance

WT


----------



## Haynie (May 15, 2012)

I am a big fan of the Jr. Gents.  They are thinish.


----------



## David M (May 15, 2012)

baron . sedona .


----------



## Russianwolf (May 15, 2012)

define thin

The smaller, quality, kits are going to be the Jr's for the most part, and the Baron, etc. get kits any smaller an the nib/feed tend to not be all that good at all (don't ask why) from what I've seen.


----------



## ren-lathe (May 15, 2012)

Bear tooth sells a "flat top classic American" fountain pen I believe it is the same as woodcrafts. These are slimmer than any other I have seen.


----------



## GoodTurns (May 15, 2012)

The vertex is available with a fountain nib but does not seem to accept other nibs...what comes with the kit is it....


----------



## Phillyjer (May 15, 2012)

I like the Triton FP kit which is similar to the Jr. Gent and the Jr. Statesman.  But if you prefer an even thinner option, check out the Classic Elite II from PSI.


----------



## WildThings (May 16, 2012)

Russianwolf said:


> define thin


 
I'm thinking the body and cap around 10mm-ish



Russianwolf said:


> The smaller, quality, kits are going to be the Jr's for the most part, and the Baron, etc. get kits any smaller an the nib/feed tend to not be all that good at all (don't ask why) from what I've seen.


 
hmmmmm Thanks for that info

Appreciating all the suggestions

WT


----------



## Smitty37 (May 16, 2012)

WildThings said:


> Russianwolf said:
> 
> 
> > define thin
> ...


Classic series are 10mm bbls and PSI's Traditional are 10mm bbls. The traditional make up about the thinnest FP's I have seen because the cap is a press on and the one I have is not postable they end up a little thinner than the jr gents (1 or 2) etc.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 16, 2012)

Russianwolf said:


> define thin
> 
> The smaller, quality, kits are going to be the Jr's for the most part, and the Baron, etc. get kits any smaller an the nib/feed tend to not be all that good at all (don't ask why) from what I've seen.


 Hmmmm I wonder if it's because the smaller kits use a different feed....I sent one to Roy (OKLAHOMAN) to see if bock nibs would work. The nibs work ok but he said he wasn't all that impressed with the feed.


----------



## Russianwolf (May 16, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> Russianwolf said:
> 
> 
> > define thin
> ...



Don't know why they are different, but they are. Same for the vertex, don't know why they are using a non-standard nib (the upgrades will fit, but are so loose that they dry out). 

I ordered some of the Streamline Fountains from Berea early on. I loved the size, but the feed/nib was crap and the metal on metal threads caused the plating to fail too quickly.


----------

